# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Gynaecologisch onderzoek,Mirena

## Gast123

Hallo!

Ik wil graag een mirena spiraaltje laten plaatsen, maar heb nog nooit een inwendig onderzoek gehad. Ik ben dus dubbelop bang, zowel voor het onderzoek als voor de pijn. 
Mijn huisarts is een man en ik heb hem gevraagd of er een vrouwelijke huisarts is die het kan doen. 
Maar er is geen vrouw werkzaam in die praktijk. 
Is het mogelijk dat ik het dan in het ziekenhuis laat doen?
Of is dat dan onverzekerd en en moet je heel veel bijbetalen?
Dan nog een tweede vraag, ik ben nu 23 en heb dus nog nooit een inwendig onderzoek gehad. Is het dan ook niet eens tijd dat er het een en ander gecontroleerd wordt? Heb geen idee of ze dan een algemene check up doen ofzo...

Bedankt alvast voor je reactie!
Groetjes,

Pamela

----------

